# OH river from bank



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Can anyone tell me some good spot to fish for 'cats on the OH river around the Cincinnati area? Is there anywhere other than downtown where you can wet a line from the bank? I have driven around a lot and not found much. Fernbank Park doesn't seem too promising. And I have visited Shawnee Lookout where the OH meets the (Whitewater?) river, but I have never fished there. What else is there? I'm getting frustrated at pay lakes where I can drop a lot of money to take the family and not catch much (if anything). I've been in a rut so bad I am almost (*almost*) beginning to think a good day working beats a bad day fishing. I've had too many bad days.

So, also, if you know of a good pay lake I will accept that, but I really want to try the OH (maybe without the family) and see what might come out.


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Fernbank produce's lot's of channel's and some big over 50 lb shovelhead's . The Licking river mouth is good and your Ohio license work's there . People also fish the serpentine wall not sure how productive it is though . For a family Fernbank seems hard to beat . Other spot's if you do a search catfishing cincinnati


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I have fished the serpentine wall twice by the ice breakers because I heard that you can catch everything there. I only stayed there about an hour between the two times and had no luck either stint.


----------



## humberkm (Sep 11, 2009)

I have parked in a dirt lot on the Ohio side of Anderson Ferry and fished near the abandoned barges to the west.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Head East out of the city and pick up rt 52...several places to get your line in the river or feeder creeks in the area. Anyplace you see a pull off I'd try.

I've seen guys banking it down in New Richmond off rt 52 along the boat ramp shoreline. Plenty of shoreline and they catch a lot of channels up to 8lbs and a few blues and flatheads.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Anderson Ferry or Fernbank are both good for catfish. Use cutbait or chicken liver.


----------



## Smallmouther (Feb 24, 2010)

If you take the anderson ferry across the river there is a nice area with a feeder creek right to your left, used to catch catfish left and right.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I will check these places out. Can anyone tell me if these are good spots for night fishing? Obviously Fernbank should be out of the question, what with Hamilton Co. parks closing at dusk. Or am I incorrect in that belief? I never thought about checking out the Anderson Ferry...


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

You can fish all night at fernbank if I am not mistaken and it would definately be the safest spot . There is a sunken barge near the fishing area in Fernbark hence the big flathead's . There is a site with a page called Cincinnati Bank Fishing a search will bring it up . I have researched it as my wife like's to fish and I am sure many of the site's listed become more dangerous after dark . Just a word for thought


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

The ferry at Anderson Ferry stops about dark. I've never been run off after dark.


----------



## catfishingforfun (Jul 22, 2008)

I ask the ranger down at fernbak one night about fishing there after the park is closed. He would not say if you could or not but they sometimes shut the gate at the entrance. If i was going to take the chance of fishing late at night i would park over at the cabana and walk into the park. As far as a safe place i do not think there is any place any safer than fernbank. Watch fishing by the barge there are a ton of snags there. Also better make sure you have your liscense with you they check all the time.

Steve


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

humberkm said:


> I have parked in a dirt lot on the Ohio side of Anderson Ferry and fished near the abandoned barges to the west.


I got robbed there last year. We pulled up and parked in the dirt area (in between two fields of tall grass, car completely hidden) at like 3am after following the river for a couple hours looking for a new place to fish. No other cars in the area, no sign of anyone else around. We got out to go run down to the water to check out the spot. We were going to fish next to this abandoned barge, old fires pits and trash had us thinking its a spot that gets fished for sure. 

After spending all of 2 minutes checking out the water and returning to our car, I noticed one of the rear car door was open, my sister in law asks "did you leave the door open"... I then noticed all 4 of my poles (very expensive catfish setups) were gone, my fully loaded tackle box and even my pack of smokes... 

I then got very creeped out, feeling as though someone was going to come from out of the tall weeds all around us and go for our wallets or whatever else. 

We quickly got in the car, pulled out into the open area (where we could see someone coming up on us) I got a spotlight and crowbar out of the trunk and called the police. 

The cops could do nothing for us, asked what was stolen and told us to check pawn shops. They took all the gear (for catfishing) I had, took me till this spring to replace it, missed out of half the season last year thanks to that damn place. 

I guess it wasn't the smartest idea leaving the car with my gear in it, but under the circumstances, being 3am in the morning, nobody else in sight (that we knew of...) I didn't think much of it, plus we only went maybe 40 yards from the car. 


Sorry for the long off topic post, just keep an eye out of thieves if you plan on hitting the Anderson Ferry area.


----------



## McBride757 (Aug 15, 2010)

this site lists some bank fishing spots.
http://cincinnaticatfishing.com/


----------

